
Graph Isomorphism in Quasi-polynomial time - nicknash
http://www.math.uchicago.edu/calendar?calendar=Combinatorics%20and%20Theoretical%20Computer%20Science
======
adrianN
This is a really amazing result. Scott Aaronson has a little more background
info than just the talk announcement

[http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=2521](http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=2521)

